# Remembrance Day Video presentation



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

The following is the video my students and I produced for our school Remembrance Day service:

Will You Remember?

[ November 11, 2004, 07:15 PM: Message edited by: iLabmAn ]


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

A most touching and well done piece iLabmAn.

You and your students should be justly proud.

Lest We forget


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I agree. It was a most touching and moving video. The carrier pigeon at the end reminded me of Cher Ami, who received international acclaim for heroically delivering a message that saved the lives of the last 200 remaining US soldiers from "the lost battalion".

http://www.lib.byu.edu/~rdh/wwi/memoir/Lost/LostBatTC.htm


----------



## Codger (Aug 1, 2004)

Well done.


----------



## Beachlover (Oct 17, 2004)

Thank you for sharing such an emotional video.


----------



## yardarm51 (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks. The other teachers here must be wondering about my tears. There is no Remeberance Day here of any kind. What a shame.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

iLabmAn, if there is some type of educational competition for producing a video, you should enter this one! You would win hands down.

Cheers


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

iLabman,

I can only hope you stick around town long enough (7 Years) so that my son will have opportunity to have such a dedicated and involved teacher. He will be attending your current School.

A beautiful production.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words.

I must say that this was the most difficult video to produce as it brought back memories of my relatives who fought and died in the war. I found myself having to leave my iBook and go for a walk a few times. 

It was good to see the video presented on a full-screen and to see the response from the kids. They were speechless.

...and that was a miracle unto itself.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Very moving stuff.

Seeing pictures of soldiers in the trenches always brings back memories of my late grandfather who served with the Desert Rats in North Africa.

It always amazes me seeing photographs from the trenches (they have a ton of them at The Imperial War Museum in London England) that now and again you would see a picture where everyone is smiling like someone just told a joke or something,

These people were literally in the depths of Hell and yet they could still smile.....seeing those pictures and those people smiling faces really flicked a switch for me that'll I'll never forget.


----------

